# adjust default Window Scaling option



## net_tech (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking at a 3 way handshake between FreeBSD (acting as a client) and a Windows Server I am seeing a default TCP Windows scale multiplier of 64








Where could I adjust the multiplier value?

Thanks


----------



## JamesElstone (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi net_tech,

While not an immediate answer, a read of section 8 (Section 2.1) of the following RFC may provide some further insigh to your question: https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1323.txt

Have you also seen the following which may be of help:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2011-February/022891.html
https://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkPerformanceTuning

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-E872565692F1/PerfTuningGuideServer2012R2.pdf
73,

James


----------

